# Gettin' Ready?



## Redlegs (Feb 7, 2013)

The weather guy out here said that the "perfect (winter)  storm" is coming to New England soon, and predicted 2-3 feet of snow.  They were predicting poweroutages and all sorts of horrible gloom.  Just curious as to what measures you folks are talking to prepare?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 7, 2013)

Filling the beer fridge


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 7, 2013)

We're gearing up for it.  All the inside racks are loaded, extra wood in the garage, etc.  I really think its an overkill;  this storm will be over by Saturday and my snowblower will do the rest before anyone wakes up.  But..........the stove will be cooking good.  Actually, it should be warmer in the house with all of the snow on the roof acting as an insulator.  Oh, generator is ready to go to, just in case.  The Boston corridor is expecting the brunt but they are still saying about 12" for us on the coast.


----------



## NSDave (Feb 7, 2013)

Stocked up on wood Tuesday;  hitting the LC tonight 

Still debatable what we will get in the way of snow; Its supposed to Hit here on Saturday.


----------



## James02 (Feb 7, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Filling the beer fridge


 +1...


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't wait for this stuff to happen to get prepared. I stay prepared all the time so that I don't have to be one of the hoard going to the store to get bread and milk......and beer.
The woodshed is right outside the stove room, so I just put on some boots and get the wood. Not much change in normal routines.
Roof rake is always hanging on the shed, the tractor/plow is always ready.
Power outage can be a bit problematic, but we have candles and a hand pumped well out back, and the stove keeps us warm.
Gooder to go.


----------



## Machria (Feb 7, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Filling the beer fridge


 
AND the wood rack!


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 7, 2013)

I hope you guys up that way make it through ok....I'm gonna restock the back patio soon and we are only expected to get 1-2" but I'll be there with you in spirit. I think the majority of folks on here know the importance of being prepared or we wouldn't spend so much time on here talking about our big woodpiles.


----------



## Slow1 (Feb 7, 2013)

We are in the "potential 24+ inch" area.  I loaded up the inside racks and brought a bit more in so that I can go at least until Sunday before needing to bring more wood in.  Other than that, we have plenty of food etc (we prefer to be 'always ready' like some folks have said.  We don't (yet) have a generator but plenty of flashlights and a couple oil lamps for ambiance if the power stays off for any length of time.  

Probably the biggest thing we've done to prep is to make sure we know where the right winter gear is for the kids as we expect they will want to be out in the snow as much as possible this weekend.  Glad we can dry those clothes with the stove!

I do wonder how far inland those winds are going to reach - If we lose any trees nearby I sure do hope they don't fall on anything (anyone?) important.  I have sharp chains etc for the saw so scrounging wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Defiant (Feb 7, 2013)

Bring it on, they already cancelled school in my area for tomorrow. Wood, pellets and genny ready, time to have a few beers.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2013)

Ours is petering out even before it gets to us so maybe yours will too.


----------



## Machria (Feb 7, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Ours is petering out even before it gets to us so maybe yours will too.


 
Don't count on it! We have the "pleasure" of a Nor'easter coming up from the south, merging with the storm that just left you. One will be picking up cold air and moister from the canada and the great lakes, while ther other is picking up moister and unstable air from the ocean. I'm like a sitting duck right in between them right now. The ocean is looking VERY angry right now! Were looking at 75+ mph winds, an ocean high tide and storm surge (aka more ocean flooding like sandy) while also getting a foot + of snow.

This just might get interesting!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay. You can have our share. We don't need it at all.


----------



## rudysmallfry (Feb 7, 2013)

Cleaned chimney, changing oil in snow blower, bought chocolate chip cooking fixins, already have wine and James Taylor CD in the house.

By the way, storm is my fault...just bought a Subaru.


----------



## sailor61 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wood is in, went up on the roof and checked the fasteners on the chimney cap since it's new, made sure I had enough dog and cat food, looked to see I had the appropriate junk food and stopped at the liquor store....


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 7, 2013)

Slow1 said:


> We are in the "potential 24+ inch" area. I loaded up the inside racks and brought a bit more in so that I can go at least until Sunday before needing to bring more wood in. Other than that, we have plenty of food etc (we prefer to be 'always ready' like some folks have said. We don't (yet) have a generator but plenty of flashlights and a couple oil lamps for ambiance if the power stays off for any length of time.
> 
> Probably the biggest thing we've done to prep is to make sure we know where the right winter gear is for the kids as we expect they will want to be out in the snow as much as possible this weekend. Glad we can dry those clothes with the stove!
> 
> I do wonder how far inland those winds are going to reach - If we lose any trees nearby I sure do hope they don't fall on anything (anyone?) important. I have sharp chains etc for the saw so scrounging wouldn't be so bad


98% ready, lots of food, which was already here, plenty of beer, all kinds of wood everywhere, not that I need it, generator if needed, going out for a few hours with my lady to see what everyone is saying, have a few tips, then...............see what happens.  The weather people have changed it all day.  Westport, MA by horseneck beach.  Mild right now.  Good luck friends.


----------



## nate vignola (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in nath centahl mass, and well- the sled is pointed out of the gahage along with the 4x4 'saki bayou, 'now blowah is gassed and ready, genahatah is ready for fuel- (I wont put any in until the powah goes out fah a while) just had 3-75' pines taken down, so bring it on!
btw- satelillite tv... that never goes out.


----------



## nate vignola (Feb 7, 2013)

topoftheriver said:


> 98% ready, lots of food, which was already here, plenty of beer, all kinds of wood everywhere, not that I need it, generator if needed, going out for a few hours with my lady to see what everyone is saying, have a few tips, then...............see what happens. The weather people have changed it all day. Westport, MA by horseneck beach. Mild right now. Good luck friends.


hang on- at least the tide won't be too bad...


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 7, 2013)

nate vignola said:


> I'm in nath centahl mass, and well- the sled is pointed out of the gahage along with the 4x4 'saki bayou, 'now blowah is gassed and ready, genahatah is ready for fuel- (I wont put any in until the powah goes out fah a while) just had 3-75' pines taken down, so bring it on!
> btw- satelillite tv... that never goes out.


 
Say what....is that pig latin or NE draw...........


----------



## TheBaron (Feb 7, 2013)

We are ready if we need to be. Loads of beer, whisky, scotch and maple 

Only have 1 face cord left so hopefully the cold doesn't hang around to late into Feb/Mar

Need to get a chainsaw...


----------



## nate vignola (Feb 7, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> Say what....is that pig latin or NE draw...........


just be happy that tito is back in cleveland...


----------



## jharkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> Say what....is that pig latin or NE draw...........


 
its massglish. We don't have the letter "r" in our alphabet up here


----------



## jharkin (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm with Dave, always ready. To be safe I started the blower to make sure it still runs and moved a couple days wood to the back door. We have 10 gal Genny gas and a few weeks food staples on hand all times.

BTW I'm right in the bullseye of 24+


----------



## nate vignola (Feb 7, 2013)

jharkin said:


> its massglish. We don't have the letter "r" in our alphabet up here


someone who speaks the same language!


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 7, 2013)

jharkin said:


> I'm with Dave, always ready. To be safe I started the blower to make sure it still runs and moved a couple days wood to the back door. We have 10 gal Genny gas and a few weeks food staples on hand all times.
> 
> BTW I'm right in the bullseye of 24+


Might be wrong, but it will be over before you know it.  When you go out, just poke your head above the snow and look around for your shadow.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 7, 2013)

nate vignola said:


> just be happy that tito is back in cleveland...


 Yes sir "GO TRIBE"


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 7, 2013)

jharkin said:


> its massglish. We don't have the letter "r" in our alphabet up here


 
Yep grew up with neighbors that had moved from Maine. We laughed everytime the mrs was around at a party or cookout and talked about a fork. Or better yet ask if you needed one. Need a "F..." ?


----------



## Defiant (Feb 7, 2013)

nate vignola said:


> I'm in nath centahl mass, and well- the sled is pointed out of the gahage along with the 4x4 'saki bayou, 'now blowah is gassed and ready, genahatah is ready for fuel- (I wont put any in until the powah goes out fah a while) just had 3-75' pines taken down, so bring it on!
> btw- satelillite tv... that never goes out.


What language are you speaking


----------



## tsquini (Feb 7, 2013)

All the crazies were out today. So I avoided all grocery stores, gas stations, liquor store and started the snowblower for the first time in 2 years. Today I saw a station wagon filled to the top with booze, de-icing salt, and toilet paper. If I was a betting man, i would say that this guy is not going have a good weekend.


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 7, 2013)

tsquini said:


> All the crazies were out today. So I avoided all grocery stores, gas stations, liquor store and started the snowblower for the first time in 2 years. Today I saw a station wagon filled to the top with booze, de-icing salt, and toilet paper. If I was a betting man, i would say that this guy is not going have a good weekend.


My wife went to Cumberland Farms for gas on the way home from her office.  Guess what......................................OUT OF GAS.  Oh no!  The rest of the story isn't that good.


----------



## tsquini (Feb 7, 2013)

topoftheriver said:


> My wife went to Cumberland Farms for gas on the way home from her office.  Guess what......................................OUT OF GAS.  Oh no!  The rest of the story isn't that good.


Right that is the bet, I'm taking.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 7, 2013)

Defiant said:


> What language are you speaking


 
Much clearer than Menino.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 7, 2013)

Lets see....  I left work an hour early and went to Costco.  Line for gas so long that I simply left.
Got home and stacked the wood I had split earlier this week, a full cord.  Then covered it with a tarp.
Went to HD and got a new wheel for the wood cart and installed it.  Old wheel actually exploded last week.
Started up the generator.  Working good.
Started up the tractor, no problems.  Greased up the plow and untangled the wheel chains.
Loaded the front porch with the best wood of my remaining lot.

had a beer.

Now all I have to do is get back from work tomorrow at a reasonable time and hope that 84 isn't a parking lot like it always is in any snow.


----------



## lopiliberty (Feb 7, 2013)

If anyone in New England doesn't want this snow please send it back down this way


----------



## TheBaron (Feb 7, 2013)

That sounds like a dream day... I hope you folks don't get anything to nasty. All this storm talk is getting me excited!





chazcarr said:


> Lets see....  I left work an hour early and went to Costco.  Line for gas so long that I simply left.
> Got home and stacked the wood I had split earlier this week, a full cord.  Then covered it with a tarp.
> Went to HD and got a new wheel for the wood cart and installed it.  Old wheel actually exploded last week.
> Started up the generator.  Working good.
> ...


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 7, 2013)

Generator is good to go, 30 gallons of gas, pelnty of staples and wine, wood pellets and Envi Blocks galore and the plow is on.......
The only thing better than 2' of snow is 3'! Let's have it


----------



## suprz (Feb 7, 2013)

Jeeps are gassed up, snowblowers are all set (i have a real bad back so yes i have 2, small one for the walks, and a monster Noma for the nasty stuff at the end of the driveway),  i never worry about them starting because i start them every month of the year. i filled up the cabinet on the deck with the last of the "good" wood, got a pack of biobricks, got food, drinks, got 3 tanks of propane, 3 gallons of coleman fuel for the stoves and the lanterns, coleman catalytic heaters, candles, oil lamps, toilet paper, etc....... We will be fine...


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 7, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Generator is good to go, 30 gallons of gas, pelnty of staples and wine, wood pellets and Envi Blocks galore and the plow is on.......
> The only thing better than 2' of snow is 3'! Let's have it


 
Any envi blocks for sale for direct pick up?  I need to stuff my car with some.  All out of burnable wood this year.  Probably wont make it on this Saturday though!


----------



## tsquini (Feb 7, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> Generator is good to go, 30 gallons of gas, pelnty of staples and wine, wood pellets and Envi Blocks galore and the plow is on.......
> The only thing better than 2' of snow is 3'! Let's have it


It has been a long time in New England since we have had a significant snow fall. Bring it on.


----------



## DianeB (Feb 7, 2013)

batteries, jugs of water, gas tanks in vehicles filled, snow blower ready to go, dog/cat food in, staple food, propane for gas grille..

.nurses report for work tomorrow and told to expect to work 24/36 hours. - next shift may not be able to make it in with blizzard-white out conditions - rest up tonight - MASH conditions tomorrow.


----------



## Locust Post (Feb 7, 2013)

DianeB said:


> batteries, jugs of water, gas tanks in vehicles filled, snow blower ready to go, dog/cat food in, staple food, propane for gas grille..
> 
> .nurses report for work tomorrow and told to expect to work 24/36 hours. - next shift may not be able to make it in with blizzard-white out conditions - rest up tonight - MASH conditions tomorrow.


 
I commend you...tough job.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 7, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Much clearer than Menino.


----------



## Applejacks (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh, no, Armageddon!


----------



## nate379 (Feb 7, 2013)

Long time? Got 2 feet less than a month ago!



tsquini said:


> It has been a long time in New England since we have had a significant snow fall. Bring it on.


----------



## NortheastAl (Feb 7, 2013)

Loaded up the deck rack with wood. Generator ready to go. Set to stay inside, nice and warm, and look out the window.


----------



## TheBaron (Feb 7, 2013)

Just starting here now. I saved some shorter splits thinking we would need them. Don't really need them now,but this new stove is sure keeping the house toasty!


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

rudysmallfry said:


> Cleaned chimney, changing oil in snow blower, bought chocolate chip cooking fixins, already have wine and James Taylor CD in the house. By the way, storm is my fault...just bought a Subaru.


 
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 8, 2013)

Twiddling our thumbs here in NJ, as its raining outside....by the way, since when did we start naming winter storms?


----------



## topoftheriver (Feb 8, 2013)

Flurries right now, RI/Mass line near the ocean.  Parking bans everywhere.  All supplied with everything, hunkering down.  Shovel and snowthrower ready to go.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

DianeB said:


> batteries, jugs of water, gas tanks in vehicles filled, snow blower ready to go, dog/cat food in, staple food, propane for gas grille..
> 
> .nurses report for work tomorrow and told to expect to work 24/36 hours. - next shift may not be able to make it in with blizzard-white out conditions - rest up tonight - MASH conditions tomorrow.


 
Good luck. Before the kids where born that would have included my wife, working at the hospitals in downtown Boston.


----------



## Redlegs (Feb 8, 2013)

2-3 Feet of snow sounds like take a day off and snuggle in by the fire with your family.  2-3 feet of snow, driven by 70+ MPH sounds more like holy crap, nothing is gonna move for a week. .
We had a storm hit two or three years back, where we got 8-10 inches driven by 40-50 mph winds - really big drifts that closed nearly everything down for about 2-3 days.  I saw 4-6 foot high drifts that ran for a whole section on that storm.  2-3 feet at 70mph will sure stack it high.  Those snow drifts will be crazy. Wish you guys all the best up there

Let's see some picts if you guys can.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 8, 2013)

tbuff said:


> Twiddling our thumbs here in NJ, as its raining outside....by the way, since when did we start naming winter storms?


 
I think the Weather Channel just decided to do that.  No one else uses "Nemo".   Although I like Nemo better than "Blizzard '13".  Makes it more personal.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 8, 2013)

Generator & snowblowers are all gassed up ready to go, plenty of reserve fuel, food and good high octane beverages (for medicinal use only of course  ) at the ready. Going out to do one more check around the house before everything is buried under 2+ feet of white gold and top off the inside rack. I love the winter, especially when we get these kind of storms. It's much more fun if you make it adventureous + I get to use my OPE toys!


----------



## btuser (Feb 8, 2013)

tsquini said:


> Today I saw a station wagon filled to the top with booze, de-icing salt, and toilet paper. If I was a betting man, i would say that this guy is not going have a good weekend.


That was just my usual shopping list.

Loaded up the fridge, the wood ring, gas tanks and the wine rack.  I'm really glad it's happening on a weekend.


----------



## tbuff (Feb 8, 2013)

tsquini said:


> Today I saw a station wagon filled to the top with booze, de-icing salt, and toilet paper. If I was a betting man, i would say that this guy is not going have a good weekend.


 
Ummm..... Sounds like a *GREAT* weekend


----------



## jharkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Redlegs said:


> Let's see some picts if you guys can.


 
I started a photo thread.


----------



## legrandice (Feb 8, 2013)

Yup!   Waited in line yesterday for this....now i can handle anything.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2013)

jharkin said:


> its massglish. We don't have the letter "r" in our alphabet up here


 
Yes you do. You just save them and tack them onto words like pizzar.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 8, 2013)

You guys get all the fun.  I'm really getting bored with winters here in Ohio.  I may have to move north if I can ever get the idea past the approval committee.

-SF


----------



## tbuff (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm getting all the rain right about now....


----------



## btuser (Feb 9, 2013)

legrandice said:


> Yup! Waited in line yesterday for this....now i can handle anything.


 
Hurry up and drink those.  They're only good till June.  No sense taking chances.

That's one of my favorite beers.  I'm trying to brew a clone right now but it won't be ready for a few weeks.


----------

